

Tell HN: How to stop Firefox tool tips from disappearing automatically - noaharc

This has been bugging me forever (namely on xkcd), and I finally decided to do something about it.  You can get it here: http://xkcdtips.appspot.com/
======
thristian
For the record, you don't have to log in to install an extension in the
'experimental' section these days - but of course you still have to log in to
leave a review, which is the only way an extension can make it into the public
area.

Also, rather than stopping tooltips from disappearing automatically, why not
just have some JS that copies the contents of the title attribute into a
paragraph just below the image or something?

